# Headed to the range again this morning.



## IKE (Oct 19, 2016)

I just went out and picked up the paper a few minutes ago and it's dead calm and 65 deg......a great morning to head to the range for a couple of hours, as soon as it light enough to see, for some paper punching.

Lately I've been shooting revolvers quite a bit in .38 Special, .357 Mag. and .44 Mag. and about every other range trip I'll drag out the semi auto M1911 chambered in 45 ACP.

I just checked and I've got quite a bit of ammo already made up so this morning I think I'm going to blow the cobwebs out of my 4" barrel .38 special S & W model 10.

You'd think with all the range time I've been getting since I retired 18 months ago that I'd be a crack shot by now but hell I still cant seem to hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2016)

I went yesterday, I was told not to come back!!!!
.


----------



## IKE (Oct 19, 2016)

That's funny stuff Ken.

At one time I had a buddy that was the Produce Mgr. in a pretty big grocery store and as opposed to tossing it all in the dumpster he'd save some of the bad produce and we'd grab our shotguns and go do a little shooting on his place.

Making a salad from lettuce, tomatoes, cabbage, cantaloupes etc with a 12 gauge shotgun is a real hoot.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2016)

The hunters in our area have been "practicing" for the upcoming deer season.  I took my .270 out a few days ago, and made sure everything is in good order, and sighted in the scope at 200 yards.  We have an excess of whitetails this year, and this morning I looked out the window when I got up, and there were 4 of them huddled around the birdbath getting their morning drink.


----------



## Carla (Oct 19, 2016)

The looks on those people's faces is really funny!


----------



## yank (Dec 26, 2016)

I've been into shooting for over 30 years and it's something I really enjoy. I don't enjoy beating my own drum but when asked, I'll share. My favorite rifle is the M1A1 (M14)(.308/7.62). I like the range but the longest range around here is only 1000 meter, so I'm getting kind of rusty on long range shooting. Has anyone fired the 8.6mm? I've read a lot of good things about it. PS not a big fan of the .50 cal. sniper rifle.


----------

